# Selecting a family cow for small homestead.



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

I need help in selecting a cow. I currently have goats, but they require too much grain input and there is no way that I could ever "grass feed" them while in milk. I only want to keep one cow (aside from when her calf has to be on her- I have 4 sheep who could keep her company in the meantime), and have an acre that could be dedicated to just her as well as a dry lot. I am okay with supplementing hay because it is still much cheaper than grain and keeps all animals occupied longer, in my experience. I don't want something that will decimate what I have, but I also can't pull out a mortgage for a specialty "mini". My main goal is not feeding grain, having milk and cream for drinking/ butter/ ice cream/ cheese and a bit extra for the pigs. I would love to have something from the ALBC list, and have been in contact with a couple Milking Devon breeders....but I am still lost as to making a definite selection. 


HELP!


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

You have written a description of Dexter cattle. Feed efficiency on grass with a moderate milk production. The beef is excellent, in case you want to feed out the calf.

Dexters have been on the ALBC list for a long time and are currently listed as 'recovering'. That has made them more readily available.

Try searching through the North Carolina Agricultural Review for an affordable cow.

http://www.ncagr.gov/paffairs/AgReview/class.htm

Be sure to visit the cow first, before buying. Make sure you like her and aren't buying someone else's problem.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

I would agree Dexter. Just look for one more on the dairy side.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

In my opinion, you might be expecting too much of one "heritage" cow, be it Devon or Dexter...to produce milk for you, feed her calf, and the pigs on 1 acre of grass with only hay to supplement. Cows and sheep require different minerals and a cow that has been raised with other cattle will not be happy with sheep. You will also need to arrange for breeding when the time comes, and this isn't always easy (Dexter-wise). 

I do agree, though, that you need to make sure you and the cow are a good match; it's very important. 

Best of luck!


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Maybe I should add it is only 3 AGH pigs? I'm not expecting to feed them solely milk, but it would be nice to have extra to feed them at least every other day. At any rate, the feeding the pigs is a by-product. The main goal is milk for the family to drink and kitchen craft with....milking one animal, not having to purchase a cream separator, and having a grass based diet without trucking in alfalfa. To get two gallons of milk from my goat requires 4-6lbs of grain a day and she still turns into a rail. From anecdotal evidence from friends and the family I could get the same amount of milk from a cow providing just hay alone...grain would increase it greatly to an excess for one family.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

This is why I am considering the milking devon, in addition to the facts that there are more farms with them around me and they are less expensive. 

DEXTER

Registered cows measure 36 to 42 inches in shoulder height at three years of age and weigh approximately 750 pounds. Dexters produce meat and milk. For their size Dexters are prolific milkers. They can easily rear two calves at a time or produce 1.5 to 2.5 gallons per day with 4% butterfat. The breed matures early, and its beef, which has excellent flavor with good marbling, can be produced economically. Dexter steers can be finished on grass at 18 to 24 months of age, without supplementary feeding, with an average live weight of approximately 770 pounds. Dexters are noted for their longevity and should breed regularly for 14 years or more. Calving problems are rare, and calves are quick on their feet, full of character and have a lively, inquisitive temperament.

MILKING DEVON

The Milking Devon is a bright red, medium-sized, triple-purpose breed (milk, meat and oxen) adapted to survive on a diet high in forage that lacks quality, and in severe climates. This healthy, long-lived breed thrives on good care and management. Average milk production is about 2 gallons each day when the calf nurses during the days but not at nights, or 4 to 5 gallons each day when a calf is not nursing. The butterfat content is 4 to 5% even when the cow gets little or no grain.


The Devon breed page lists a cow's weight as 1000-1100lbs; the Dexter is listed at 750. For a 300lb difference in feeding I get double the milk. I will definitely be able to accomplish what I want with that.


----------



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

Personally I like milking shorthorns.
But when picking out a grass fed cow of any breed make sure that she is well suited to that type of work.
Some cows, even heritage breeds will put their all in the bucket rather then drop production (you have a skinny cow or feed grain) others simply make less milk and keep condition beautifully on grass (hay) alone.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, I spoke to two more farms today. The Dexter farm told me that he feeds grass hay alone and has had people tell him they get between 3-6 gallons on the same diet. I talked to another milking Devon breeder who told me she gets a gallon each milking (so 2gallons a day) on grass/ hay in a area not much farther from me. She also told me no way do I want a Devon on the land I have available. 

So that blew everything out of the water... it seems I will be getting a Dexter now. 

I have seen Dexters advertised $600 and up on craigslist in my area. The two farms in the state with websites are asking between $1000-1800 for a heifer calf. The craigslist ones look healthy, would you go for those? 

Also, what does AI typically run? One of the advertised Dexter farms offers bull service for $250 (months worth of feed/ care and breeding) as long as you health test.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

A Dexter giving 3-6 gallons a day on grass and hay only is highly debatable. 

If you look here, you will find a list of all owners/breeders in SC; the SC listings start on page 26. 

http://dextercattle.org/pdf/ml/Members_List_July_2013.pdf

Buying from a reputable breeder who can help you select the proper cow will make your life easier; be sure to make sure all testing required for a family milk cow has been done (TB, brucellosis, etc. -- check with your large animal vet). A good breeder will provide you with assistance AFTER the sale as well, should you need it. I myself would steer clear of buying any livestock off Craigslist.

You might try getting in touch with Charles Townson, the ADCA region 8 director; he's in Cowpens, SC.

Read the Buyer's Checklist: http://www.dextercattle.org/buyer%20checklist.htm

Keep in mind that Dexters are a registered breed and you help the breed by testing and registering your calves.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I raise and sell Dexters and I've never heard of one that could give 6 gallons a day. I've heard of a champion Dexter cow years ago in England that gave 4 gallons a day. Buying a Dexter with expectations of that kind of production can lead to disappointment.

Most of mine are capable of giving 2 to 3 gallons a day, but only under the best of conditions. Plenty of grass and a good relationship between the milker and the cow.

When I suggested that you go visit a cow before buying, it was for more than one reason. You want to see that the cow is as represented and you also want to see how you and the cow get along. That is important to the cow as well as you, for if she doesn't like you, your voice, the way you move, the scents you wear, she can hold up her milk and you'll be very disappointed. Finding a cow you can bond with will get you all she's capable of giving. You're happy, she's happy, the milk pail is full.

Craigslist Dexters are famous for being sold as "capable of being registered". In fact, you should never buy a Dexter unless it is already registered and the owner transfers the registration to you.

Unless the registration is meaningless to you and you don't anticipate selling your offspring. Then the lower prices for unregistered stock may make sense. Unregistered doesn't mean that she won't perform as well, but you have no way of knowing how well she will perform. The pedigree is what tells you who her sire, dam and other ancestors are, so you can tell what she is likely to produce. It's almost required in order to sell your offspring.

Here's one cost estimate for AI:

semen straws, 2 at $25 = $50
shipping the straws, $125
Vet visit to prep the cow, $80 + $12 for hormone shot.
AI Tech visit, $50 + $25 per cow.

Total cost is about $342 for one cow. Deduct the vet visit if you can determine her exact standing heat time naturally, bringing the cost down to $250.

Visiting a bull around here costs $150 + health tests. The health tests cost a vet visit + lab work, about $125. Total for visiting a bull is about $275.

I hope you find this useful. The questions you asked are the same ones so many people write to ask when they are buying semen.

Genebo
Paradise Farm
http://paradisedexters.com


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Genebo- when you say see the cow before buying because of relationship...including calves? I was under the impression (maybe stupidly) that raising the calf would form the needed bond. 

The registration papers themselves are not important to me, simply because I plan on eating offspring. That doesn't mean I am willing to take on health issues though, so I do plan to ask for Johne's, PHA status, and the other necessary tests. 

I may have the opportunity to buy a cow in milk, depending on budget. The cow's sire was a PHA bull and they didn't know it...found out and got rid of him and his offspring. One of the offspring, described as a really nice cow BUT, she is a PHA CARRIER. For homestead purposes, milk and yearly butcher calf, would this cow be okay? Do carriers also have the issues with dead calves and abortions? What would be a suitable price for this cow?


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Also, Genebo, you say yours are capable of 2-3 gallons...is that with or without calf?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

krebolj said:


> Genebo- when you say see the cow before buying because of relationship...including calves? I was under the impression (maybe stupidly) that raising the calf would form the needed bond.


Well, of course she'll bond with her calf. That still doesn't mean that she'll let down her milk for _you._ There are many posts of people frustrated to the points of tears and trailers because their cow will only let milk down for the calf and not them. But with another milker, most of those cows milk just fine.
 So make sure you and the cow like each other. You'll be spending a good bit of time together, after all.



krebolj said:


> The registration papers themselves are not important to me, simply because I plan on eating offspring.


EVERYONE says that ... right up until their cow drops a heifer calf. Are you really, truly going to eat a heifer? Or are you going to look down on that little calf and know you can sell her for $600 - kick yourself because that would have been a grand if you'd just spent a little extra on papers - buy a beef calf to graft onto the cow for less then $300 and have money in your pocket? Really? I wouldn't. That $$ difference is a winter's worth of hay for your cow and then some.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

krebolj, pay attention to Genebo's and Otter's posts. They are absolutely right on!

The "relationship" Genebo refers to is that between the cow and the person milking; if you don't like each other, it's not going to be good. And, yes, some people will beef a heifer, but many do not, especially those that have raised it, thinking that the heifer is worth more as a sale animal -- but NOT if the heifer carries PHA. Nobody with a clue about Dexters will buy a PHA positive heifer.

I'm a Dexter breeder. I don't milk our cows. But I have been trying to tell you that having Dexters includes a responsibility to the breed -- to register when appropriate, to test, to educate buyers, and, most of all, to CARE for these cattle and do your best by them. 

If you are brand new to this homesteading cow thing, I suggest you get a couple of good books, sign up at the Keeping a Family Cow board (http://familycow.proboards.com/board/19), and learn as much as you can before you make any decisions.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Otter said:


> Well, of course she'll bond with her calf. That still doesn't mean that she'll let down her milk for _you._ There are many posts of people frustrated to the points of tears and trailers because their cow will only let milk down for the calf and not them. But with another milker, most of those cows milk just fine.
> So make sure you and the cow like each other. You'll be spending a good bit of time together, after all.
> 
> Perhaps I am not saying this right. Of course the cow will bond with her calf; I'm asking if I buy a heifer calf, would she not bond with me through me raising her so that I could milk her as an adult???
> ...


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm a Dexter breeder. I don't milk our cows. But I have been trying to tell you that having Dexters includes a responsibility to the breed -- to register when appropriate, to test, to educate buyers, and, most of all, to CARE for these cattle and do your best by them.

If you are brand new to this homesteading cow thing, I suggest you get a couple of good books, sign up at the Keeping a Family Cow board (http://familycow.proboards.com/board/19), and learn as much as you can before you make any decisions. 

I do not feel like I have a responsibility to own registered animals if said animal is to feed my family. How arrogant is it to imply that the only people who should own Dexters are the people who want to spend money on registration? 

I am not new to homesteading. I am however new to cows, which is why I came here looking for advice! I have several farms who have offered guidance throughout the journey of keeping my cow, but I always like to get an unbiased opinion because some people like to sway things in their favor. And to imply that I won't be CARING for the cow because I don't care if she is registered or not? Or because I want a cow that I can grassfeed?? Seriously....I thought the goat world was snobby.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

They are just trying to help you. No need to be offended. As for buying a calf, that is what we did and it worked great. We raised her on our feed and pasture and we trained her to be what we wanted. It worked out great. I did buy a registered heifer (we have Guernseys) and yes she was expensive but her first calf was a perfect little heifer that we kept but could have sold to recoup our investment. Unless you just have money to burn, you have to consider the finances of cows too. Registered animals bring you more money, that's all they are saying.


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

Krebolj,

Genebo and G. Seddon are trying to explain that registration of Dexters adds value to what you raise. It's possible that the Dexter that you might own has nice genetics that should be preserved for future owners. If more people had your opinion, then the breed would suffer as a result.

That you want to feed your family is fine, but if you have a Dexter heifer out of registered stock there are other options like trading your younger heifer for an older steer. This is how we built much of our breeding herd. But as a breeder of registered Dexters I wouldn't be interested in your non-registered heifer. Craigslist is filled with "Dexters" that don't have registrations, but are they really Dexters? Both Genebo, G. Seddon, and ourselves are successful breeders of Dexters, and rather than discounting our suggestions you might want to think about the reasons that we are successful and use them as a guide for how you approach your foray into cattle.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

I appreciate your opinions as just that- breeders. I do not want to be a breeder, I do not want a breeding herd; I want to be a person with a cow that fits on my property and provides milk, I want to be a person who butchers the calves and eats them. I don't want to better the breed; I want to eat and feed my family healthy food. If the breed suffers from my one cow not providing a registered calf every year, compared to the many breeders with numerous head of cattle providing nice registered calves yearly then something is very wrong.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think that since you mention the ALBC in your first post, and "heritage breeds"
it may have been unclear that you are simply looking for a homestead cow.


No harm done.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I am not a breeder, I am a homesteader, and my livestock and garden keep us off foodstamps.

If you feel that you can afford to take a $400 dollar loss on every heifer calf that your cow has, good for you! I am too poor for that, so were I going shopping for a fad breed of cow like a Dexter, I'd do whatever it took to get one with papers, so that my *one* cow could put milk in the pail, beef in the freezer AND money on my pocket.

But, if you'd rather take the loss, and sell your calf for whatever runty black heifers are going for at the sale barn, then do that. It's your cow, and your money.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

I would suggest if you don't want pay for an animal with papers, that you look for a grown cow and not a calf. One of the advantages of a registered animal is you have an idea (not a guarantee) of how they will turn out.


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

krebolj said:


> I appreciate your opinions as just that- breeders. I do not want to be a breeder, I do not want a breeding herd; I want to be a person with a cow that fits on my property and provides milk, I want to be a person who butchers the calves and eats them. I don't want to better the breed; I want to eat and feed my family healthy food. If the breed suffers from my one cow not providing a registered calf every year, compared to the many breeders with numerous head of cattle providing nice registered calves yearly then something is very wrong.



Like it or not you're going to be a "breeder", unless you're just going to put the cow out on pasture and look at her. Maybe not on the scale as some of us, but as Otter said there is value in registration of the heifer offspring of a registered cow and registered sire. Maybe not so much in bulls, but as I said trade your 4 month old registered heifer for a 12 month old steer or bull calf from another farm. You've cut 8 months off your feed bill, and the breeder of registered stock has added a nice heifer that they can use to increase their herd or as a replacement to the older animals that either are approaching or past breeding age and no longer productive. Multiply the additional value of the calf by 12 or 15 calves in the lifetime of the cow and it's not a small amount of money.

KarenP is also correct. As a calf out of ???? parents and pedigree/breed, you will have a much better idea what you're getting with a mature animal. Even Dexters have significant variances between the animals, with some coming from more milk lines than others. Purchasing from a responsible breeder who is knowledgeable will possibly save you a lot of headaches, and they will likely be more available to "mentor" you in the care and handling of the cow you purchase. Or you can do it your way and get a "grade" cow that you don't know much about, and believe you're saving a few bucks in the short run. Maybe you will, but the odds are far less in your favor.


----------



## Looking4ewes (Apr 30, 2006)

What about a Jersey? Not too big, 900 lbs., loads of cream, enough milk to feed the calf, family, pigs, and other critters. Quite available, quite affordable, both in purchase price and AI costs. Delicious meat, and easy to sell off heifers. Lots of unregistered stock around.

I appreciate the efforts of preserving heritage breeds and the passion of those encouraging registration. However, in my small homestead, production qualities rein over breed preservation. The affordability and efficiency of the Jersey suits my situation perfectly. I love my Jersey.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you, Looking4ewes, 

If I may ask, how do you feed your cow? The only thing that has kept me from a Jersey is the reputation of being grain reliant. What has your experience been?


----------



## macly (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll throw my experience out there as a pretty new milking cow owner. We bought our Jersey in March of this year. Like you I had previously had dairy goats and didn't care for them for some of the same reasons you mentioned.

My Jersey is on the smaller side, about 900 lbs. You mentioned 1 acre of pasture. Would that be all the pasture she has as well as the sheep grazing on it? You're further south than me (I'm in New Jersey), but I don't think I could keep my 900 lb girl on 1 acre alone. We rotationally graze using electronet. She is in a 5 acre pasture with roughly 1/3 of it is some pretty rough pasture that we are rehabbing. Up until last week she shared the pasture with a Dexter steer, a ram and two wethers (Icelandic and Shetland). Steer went to the butcher so now we have three ram lambs in the pasture to replace him. She's on her 4th rotation of the pasture this season and we had a wonderful growing season. Lots of rain and mild temps. Grasses did not stop growing mid season during heat and dry spells like summers past. From my teeny little bit of experience, I would question if a 1 acre pasture could support a cow 150 lbs lighter than mine plus her sheep friends. Of course your pastures could be incredibly productive (mine are not and still a work in progress). There is obviously always the ability to supplement with hay, but it seems like you are looking to avoid that during the growing season.

Good luck in your search! We adore our Jersey and have never regretted adding her to our farm.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Dexters and Jerseys both have their place on a homestead. It would depend upon how much milk you wanted, for the amount they eat is related to how much milk they produce.

I started out with a single Dexter/Shorthorn heifer calf. Then added purebred Dexters as I was able to find them. I've been keeping 8 to 11 Dexter sized cattle here since 2003, on 10 acres. 7 acres of grass and 3 acres of trees. There used to be a lot of brush under the trees, but no more.

I have to supplement with hay every winter and often during droughts. I cut my herd recently to reduce the amount of hay I have to store for the winter. Today I have 9 Dexters, 3 are calves. One is less than 2 weeks old.

When I said that my Dexters will produce between 2 and 3 gallons a day, that is total production, without the calf. Most of the people who buy a Dexter from me for milking follow the same plan: Separate the calf at night. Milk once a day, in the morning, taking one gallon. The rest of the milk goes to the calf.

This plan requires the cow to eat grass and hay only, without losing condition during her lactation. It also allows the owner to skip a single milking once in a while. It's a friendly plan that suits a lot of people.

That plan only works with a cow with the same level of production as a Dexter. A cow that produces more is more needy of being milked regularly. A very heavy milker must be milked 2 or 3 times a day.

If you need more milk than a Dexter gives, there is a very real benefit to having 2 dexters rather than one heavier producer. You can stagger their pregnancies so you always have at least one in milk, and the milk related problems that parallel milk production will remain low.

There are as many different types of Dexter owners as there are Dexter owners. I'm one you might call a preservationist. I want to preserve the Dexter breed in all it's glory, and my version of doing that is to accumulate the best Dexters I can find and reproduce them for sale.

I bought my first half Dexter heifer from an ALBC ad. My bull's semen is stored in the vault of the Swiss Village Foundation. I'm dedicated to preserving the breed, so I hope I didn't offend you in any way when writing about the importance of registering Dexters.

About visiting: There are differnt personalities among Dexter cows, just like people. Some are sweet as sugar, while others are grumpy and uncooperative. People are like that, too, and cows pick up on it. Some people make quick moves that startle the cow or make her uncomfortable. Some people wear scents that make the cow behave badly. Some people would be comfortable with a shorter cow, while others prefer any cow with a classic shape. Many variables. If you find a cow that you and she "click", you'll enjoy every minute of milking her. If you get old Grumpy, milking will be a chore. The cow is quite capable of holding back her milk, too. Not only will you get less milk, but it will be less rich. The last milk she gives has the highest butterfat. If she's holding back, you're not getting the richest milk.

When you go visit a cow, see if she will let you handle her teats without walking away or especially without kicking. See if you feel a kinship with her. Is she just perfect for you? If not, keep shopping.

The reason for buying from a breeder, rather than a craigslist ad, is because the breeder is most likely dedicated to providing high quality animals. His reputation would suffer if he didn't.

The reason for buying a registered Dexter is that the registration shows who the ancestors are. On ADCA, PDCA and Legacy registries, you can find pictures of a lot of those ancestors. You can find the names and address of the owners, too. Writing to them with a question about your cow's mother can help you choose. Without the pedigree, your only means of judging the cow is by looking at her.

There are many Dexter farms close to you, but here's an offer for you. I have no Dexters for sale. All mine are sold or spoken for. I won't try to sell you a Dexter. So, if you're heading north, consider stopping by to visit Paradise Farm. You can touch, handle and try to milk at your pleasure. You can easily determine if you feel comfortable with them. And if you spook them, I'll tell you so. That's so you'll know to change your deodorant or cologne or bath soap or learn Temple Grandin's approach to handling cattle. You'll go away happy, possibly giggling. Many before you have.

All my contact info is on the second page of http://paradisedexters.com

Give us a call and come on by.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you genebo, that was much more informative and relevant to the information I originally requested regarding the milk production of Dexter cows.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Krebolj, I had a very small jersey/Guernsey that I bought from an organic dairy - she was sold because at 42" she was a midget and very small for the herd. She had never been off the farm, never been hand-milked - and she adjusted on her first day pretty darn well. The farmer selling her marketed her as a good family cow because he knew her temperament well. He ran a small milking operation and really liked his cows and wanted this one to get a different chance.

I thought I wanted exclusively grass-fed but in the end I supplemented with grain because I hated seeing her looking thin. I loved seeing her be glossy and have some cover on her ribs and and hips. I had almost perfect hay for her (tested) and the hay was not enough to keep her in the condition I wanted to see.

I was able to reliably get 2-3 gallons/day, with almost no drop towards the end of lactation, going 18 months between calving.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

krebolj,

It sounds like we have similiar goals. I do heritage breeds where I can (red wattle pigs), but put family production and "earn their keep" as the priority. Originally, I was strictly aiming for heritage, until we got our American Chinchilla rabbits. I know some have success with them, but they were so high maintenance for us, due to their lack of hardiness, which was due to them being a genetic bottleneck since they were so endangered. (That's a run-on sentence if I ever saw one!) Anyway, that is when I realized that crossing other breeds to get a breed that worked in your area, on your type of homestead, and met your goals was the perfect breed for you. 

That being said, we have Alpine goats now. They are high-producing (gallon a day), but I have bred for lower maintenance, so they get by on about 2 lbs of grain, as long as they have good forage. They do not do well on just pasture, but thrive in our foresty, bushy land. We wanted a cow for the same reason, and I researched for several years. I like a small breed because they eat less on a small homestead, but couldn't find one that met my desires. I had settled on the dexter for some time, but found out the average dexter (including those bred for beef rather than dairy) only produced a gallon a day. I didn't see the economics in feeding a 600 lb animal for a gallon of milk, when I could feed my 120 lb goat for that amount. So, we looked at other breeds. I just bought a standard Jersey, though she will likely be closer to a mid-size. Her genetics produce roughly 4 gallons a day, which is very doable for us. 

As far as feed, we also have 2 Lowline cows. What I have found this summer, is that your pasture sustainability is totally based on your management of it. My mother-in-law, who has 2 cheviot sheep on 1/2 acre absolutely cannot grow grass. They decimate it. On the other hand, through rotating, I can graze my 2 Lowlines, their 2 spring calves, my jersey, and a standard donkey on just under 2 acres, and fully sustain them seasonally. The area is divided into 10 different paddocks, and in the spring lush, I can get 2-3 days out of a paddock, while in a dry summer, I can only get one day out of the same paddock. In the spring and early summer, that >2 acres totally feeds them, and I cut another 2 acres for hay. Now that we are at the end, I have to give those paddocks more time to recover. So, I will have to rotate through the entire 4 acre area through the fall. I haven't been here for a winter yet, so I am stockpiling hay, just to be prepared. I'd love to not have to use much of it. 

TO answer your other question, yes, it is totally possibly to sustain a jersey on strictly grass. There is a local dairy here that does it. What they found was that milk dropped about 25-30%, but their loss in profit was made up for in the health of their animals. They stopped having calving problems, colic and bloat issues, mastitis, founders and lameness, and just general overall health of cows improved. 

One other thought. My jersey is also unregistered, though my Alpines are registered for the reasons given above. HOWEVER, I do like the animals to pay for themselves, so our jersey is DNA tested A2/A2 casein protein. This is the original gene, that existed prior to mutations caused by the CAFO dairy operations. I would have paid triple for my girl just for that gene (healthier milk). I have no doubt that my calves' value will be similiar to registered untested calves, if they have that gene. All that to say, it may be worth your while to have whatever cow you buy DNA tested. You can use blood or, more commonly, tail hair, and the test runs about $25, so well worth it. 

Hope all that helps!


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

The thing is that all my land is grass, very nice grass. And if I were to purchase adjoining it is also very nice hay/ pasture land...no forage. I bought sheep because I wanted fiber and they do excellent on just grass because they are grazer like cattle, and not browsers. I could theoretically milk my sheep but they are incredibly greasy and getting the grease off every milking would be a chore in itself. The benefit to me, even though Dexters only give 1-2 gallons would be that the 1-2 gallons comes from a grass/ hay diet and my budget would be significantly slashed by cutting out the grain necessary to get the equivalent from a goat, and it would not be necessary to shear/ wash wax like it would be to milk the sheep. Plus, my husband would like something that is capable of being a good plow ox; in order to get him to agree to getting a cow I figured I could compromise on that end. A dexter farm about 1.5 hours north of me told me that I could get away with stocking 2 cows and their calves on the land I have available without supplementing much, if any hay. I have a visit scheduled to look at a calf next weekend where I can get my eyes on a couple generations of parents and make my decision from there. They are unregistered, but the registered farms still can not give me a number on how much their animals produce- as I mentioned one farm said 3-6 gallons and another said 8gallons....obviously not the case....so if I can't get the numbers I'm looking for from registered parents, can still do health/ genetic testing to get a healthy animal, and can look at the parents and grandparents of the calf I'm going to go for the unregistered calf. Our parents have already asked us to contribute to hay costs and split the cost of beef calves...so unregistered calves will not be a problem.


----------

